

Facebook’s iPad App Is Hidden Inside Of Their iPhone App - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/25/facebooks-hidden-ipad-app/

======
ch0wn
Interesting to see that they're using Google Maps and not Bing Maps for the
places view.

~~~
schrototo
They're most certainly using Apple's MapKit API which happens to use Google
Maps (for now).

